# T'Hilgelo See - Winterswijk



## Carsten_ (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe dieses Frühjahr zusammen mit meiner Holden und der halbwüchsigen angefangen zu angeln. Ausprobiert haben wir es in Dänemark, Ringkobing Fjord, Hvide Sande und Umgebung. Dort konnten wir neben den echt einfachen (16) Heeringen im Hafen am Fjord drei Rotaugen fangen. An einem echt schönen Forellenteich in der Nähe von Ringkobing dann noch eine schöne Forelle und eine zweite hatten wir am Haken, stieg aber leider aus.

Dadurch motiviert haben wir uns für diesen Sommer entschieden das Angeln in den Niederlanden weiter zu probieren. Einen Vispass gekauft, noch etwas Zubehör, viel gelesen und ab ans Gewässer von Winterswijk und Umgebung. Das erste Wochenende sind wir dann zusammen mit einem etwas erfahreneren Arbeitskollege und voller Elan erstmal an den zum Campingplatz nahgelegenen *Hilgelo See*. Der Dealer im Angelshop meinte schon "schwieriges Gewässer" usw, aber angeblich viele Arten vorhanden. Also haben wir nach einem Tag ohne Kontakt (Pose & Grund, Raubfische geschont) deprimiert eingepackt. Nach mitlerweile vier fast Kompletten Tagen an drei Wochenenden kann ich hierzu sagen:
Einen 30cm Hecht gesehen, einen Abend sind Fische in der Mitte des Sees während der Dämmerung aus dem Wasser gesprungen, ansonsten keine Anzeichen für Fische. Angefüttert haben wir erst nur mit Partikeln, zuletzt auch mit gemischtem Futter.
Der See ist ein wohl 30 jähriger Baggersee, jetzt schon länger Erholungsgebiet. Vor 5 oder zehn Jahren oder gar 15 wurde er noch etwas erweitert. Seitdem gibt es dort nur Camper, Radler und Hunde. Die Tiefe geht über 12m, das Wasser ist sehr klar. Etwas Kraut am Grund, etwas Schilf am Rand. Möwen gibt es auch reichlich.

Dazu kommt dass das Angeln sehr eingeschränkt ist, lediglich an zwei gegenüberliegenden Ufern ist das Angeln erlaubt:
--- siehe Anhänge ---

Wir haben auf Grund in mehreren Stufen bis 20m Raus geangelt, mit Futterkorb, Method Feeder, Würmer, Maden, Mais...
Auf Pose so fein wie möglich bis vielleicht 8 Meter raus, auch mit Made, Wurm, Mais usw...

Kennt Jemand diesen See?
Macht es Sinn dort weiter zu Angeln als Anfänger?
Ist im Moment einfach noch nicht die Zeit?

Ich muss sagen, obwohl ich schon seit Jahren zum Campen an diesen See fahre sind mir Angler bisher eher selten aufgefallen. An den Tagen an denen ich Angeln war, bin ich der einzige zwischen den ganzen Touris gewesen.

An der Satellitansicht sieht man die roten Kreise an denen ich Angeln war.


Bin gespannt was ihr dazu sagt 

Gruß 
Carsten


----------



## jkc (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: T'Hilgelo See - Winterswijk*

Hi, ich kenne den See nur aus meiner Jugend / Anfangszeit, damals war man noch an der Erweiterung /hat gebaggert. Ist so ca. 14, 15 Jahre her.
Ich habe nur einmal dort einen Tag geangelt und mit fehlender Gewässerkenntnis, minimalem Gerät, ohne Futter und anglerischer Erfahrung eine Rotfeder und einen Barsch gefangen. Urlaubsfreundschaften mit Gewässerkenntnis haben hin und wieder Raubfische gefangen.
Angeldruck zur Urlaubszeit hätte ich damals eher als hoch eingeschätzt, somal es ja nur relativ wenige Plätze gibt.

Jahreszeitenmäßig war bis jetzt aber auch nicht unbedingt die beste Zeit für einen Anfänger, ich denke im Sommer oder noch besser Spätsommer bis Herbst stünden die Chancen bedeutend besser.

Grüße JK


----------



## Carsten_ (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: T'Hilgelo See - Winterswijk*

Okay, in 15 Jahren kann sich ja auch einiges Ändern.​ Das dieses noch recht kalte Wetter und kalte Wasser nicht ganz so optimal ist habe ich auch schon gedacht. #t​ Werde den Sommer über dran bleiben. :m​ Jetzt bin ich ja noch Anfänger, bis vor kurzem juckte mich kaum was unter der Oberfläche vor sich geht... #d​ ...an diesem See habe ich die letzten Jahre echt recht viel Zeit verbracht und war halt die letzten 6 Woche ungefähr an 3 Wochenenden dort mit anglerischen Interesse. Hätte bzw. sollte ich nicht mehr von den Fischen sehen können? |bigeyes Wir waren mal von 6 Uhr morgens da, mal bis um 22 Uhr. Immer aber mindestens 4, manchmal auch 6 Stunden. Da sollte man doch mehr von den Fischen mitbekommen als _einem_ _Abend_ ein paar Hüpfer in der Seemitte und _einen_ Hecht am Uferrand oder irre ich mich da? Die letzten male hatte ich auch eine Polarisierende Brille dabei die mir noch einmal ein bisschen mehr Sicht verschaffte, aber von Fischen weit und breit keine Spur.​ Anders an der Groenlosen Slinge, dort konnte ich zahlreiche Fischbrut sehen, da blubberten Bläschen hoch, vielleicht was grundelndes? Also kurzum da war mehr Leben im Wasser.​ ​ Gruß​ Carsten​


----------



## jkc (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: T'Hilgelo See - Winterswijk*

Hi, 

naja bei tiefem Wasser ist es evtl. schwer. 
Kann gut sein, dass die Fische sich überwiegend tief aufgehalten haben und aufgrund des klaren Wassers ohnehin selten (tagsüber) in den flachen Bereichen sind. 
In der überwiegend flachen, kleinen Slinge ist´s vielleicht übersichtlicher.
Gibt´s nicht noch den Angelteich am Freibad? Da wäre ein Anfänger vermutlich schneller erfolgreich.
Edit: Ich meine das müsste der Teich sein:http://www.einfachstippen.de/De-Karper-Gewaesser/Klosterveld-in-Kotten Edit2: Nö doch nicht ich meine "De Puls" http://www.einfachstippen.de/De-Karper-Gewaesser/De-Puls-Winterswijk

15Jahre ist schon lang, ja.


----------



## Carsten_ (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: T'Hilgelo See - Winterswijk*

Richtig, der Verein 'de Karper' hat sogar drei Gewässer.
 Bei Kolk Meddo waren wir dann auch erfolgreicher, einen Tag hatten wir Zupfer ohne Ende...
 ...am nächsten Tag dann auch 1 Karpfen im Kescher und 3 im Drill verloren (vermutlich zu zarghaft im Anschlag).
 Ich denke da werde ich viel üben, leider gilt da jedoch ein Mitnahmeverbot.

 Sollte denn an dem großen See über den Sommer bis zum Herbst mehr Aktivität auftauchen oder kann es sein trotz ausreichend Fisch sich wegen des klaren tiefen Wassers fast nie einer Blicken lässt?

 Wie lässt sich so ein See dann überhaupt beangeln?
 Da wo ich gelotet habe (Anfänger) habe ich immer da Gefühl gehabt das es stetig steil nach unten geht, außer der hellen Bereiche auf der Satellitenaufnahme, da ist noch recht flach.


----------



## jkc (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: T'Hilgelo See - Winterswijk*

Hi, so mehr Zeit Du an dem See verbringst um so mehr Fische wirst Du zu Gesicht bekommen und ja, tendenziell verteilen sich die Fische nach dem Frühjahr/der Laichzeit etwas besser übers Gewässer und sind auch etwas agiler / mehr unterwegs so dass die Stelle etwas weniger Ausschlag gebender Faktor sein kann/wird.

Grüße JK


----------



## Carsten_ (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: T'Hilgelo See - Winterswijk*

vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung, wenn sonst noch wer was dazu sagen kann... her damit


----------



## Carsten_ (25. September 2015)

*AW: T'Hilgelo See - Winterswijk*

Hi Leute,
im Sommer habe ich reichlich geübt...
...vor allem das Stippen kleinerer Weißfische.

Ich würde es gerne nochmal am Hilgelo-See probieren, die Federatie Midden Nederland hat jetzt Tiefenkarten für einnige Gewässer rausgebracht, unter anderem für diesen See.

Angeln darf man dort wo ich von außen schwarze Striche gezogen habe, ich würde mich, auch weil dort der Zugang zum Wasser einfach ist (Flora) an den Pfeile setzen.


 ***EDIT***
 Jetzt auch mit Bild :q


----------



## Carsten_ (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: T'Hilgelo See - Winterswijk*

kurze Rückmeldung...

geangelt habe ich wie oben beschrieben.
Am unteren Ufer, linker Pfeil...
...Alles probiert bis 6m Tiefe, Mais, Made als Köder.
Nicht der geringste Zupfer |bigeyes

 Meine erste Kontrolle der Aufsicht habe ich nun auch hinter mir :q
 Vor lauter "Aufregung" habe ich vergessen den Typen mal zum Gewässer zu interviewen.

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte das Thema hier nochmal beleben.
Ich bin übernächstes Wochenende an diesem See am ansässigen Campingplatz und wollte mal hören, ob mal wieder jemand an diesem See geangelt hat?
Da wir nur zwei Nächte dort sind, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich die Angeln mitnehmen soll, da die anderen kein Interesse am Angeln haben (vielleicht aber zugucken). 
Gibt es eine Chance auf schöne Friedfische, Barsch oder Hecht oder vielleicht sogar Zander?

Viele Grüße


----------

